# Einrichten von W-LAN und Netzwerkkarte



## julianaue (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo!
 ich bin absoluter Neuling in Sachen Linux aber schon jetzt begeistert. Nur jetzt will ich meine Netzwerkkarte einrichten und meinen Internetzugang. Ich weiß nicht ob Linux meine Netzwerkkarte erkannt hat oder nicht, bzw. was ich wo und wie einstellen muss. ich weiß nur dass ich auch nicht direkt auf meinen router zugreifen kann (im browser die IP direkt eingeben). Bitte haelft mir!
 Danke


 Julian


----------



## steff aka sId (28. Dezember 2004)

Also erstmal was ich jetzt sage gilt für Debian wenn du also eine andere Distribution hast kann es sein das es anders geht.

Raus bekommen ob deine karte erkannt wurde kannst du mit dem Befehl "pcimodules".
Des weiteren kannst du mit dem Befehl "ifconfig" gucken ob deine Netzwerkarte oder deine Wlankarte schon konfiguriert worden ist.
Für Wlankarten gibt es dann noch den Befehl "iwconfig" der ist Bestandteil der wirelesslan tools damit kannst du gucken ob deine Wlankarte einen Hotspot gefunden hat oder nicht. Und du kannst die Karte damit konfigurieren.

Wenn die Karten unter ifconfig nicht aufgeführt werden. Sind sie entweder nicht aktiviert oder sie sind nicht unter /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen. Dann musst du die Einträge dort ergänzen. Bei mir sieht das ganze so aus:

# /etc/network/interfaces -- configuration file for ifup(8), ifdown(8)

# The loopback interface
# automatically added when upgrading
auto lo eth2

# definition of the interfaces
iface lo inet loopback
# infrared
iface eth0 inet dhcp
# Ethernet 10/100
iface eth1 inet static
address 192.168.0.44
netmask 255.255.255.0
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255
gateway 192.168.0.1


# Wirelesslan
iface eth2 inet static
address 192.168.0.5
netmask 255.255.255.0    
network 192.168.0.0
broadcast 192.168.0.255
gateway 192.168.0.1

Wenn du willst das zum Beispiel das Wlan per dhcp zugewiesen wird 
brauchst du fürs wlan nur iface eth2 inet dhcp schreiben. (ob das wirlesslan jetzt eth2 ist oder eth1 kann unterschiedlich sein)

Hoffe ich konnte dir so schonmal ein bisschen helfen. Mehr infos zu bestimmten Befehlen kannst du bekommen wenn du schreibst: man befehlname dann wird eine Hilfe angezeigt zu dem gewünschten Befehl
z.B. man ifconfig

Gruß Steff

P.s. Viel Spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## julianaue (28. Dezember 2004)

Danke aber da ist jetzt gleich das nächste Problem entstanden. Wo soll ich denn den Befehl eingeben?
 Danke


 Julian


----------



## julianaue (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo?
 Ich brauch echt Hilfe!
 Wo soll ich den Befehl eingeben?
 Danke

 Julian


----------



## steff aka sId (28. Dezember 2004)

Hi habs gestern nicht mehr geschafft zu antworten. Die Befehle gibst du in einem Terminal bzw. Console(sieht in etwa so aus wie eine MS-Dos Eingabeaufforderung) ein. Die sind bei Linux immer dabei welche du jetzt hast ist eine gute Frage ich benutze eine die heist xterm gibt aber viele verschiedene. Du musst einfach mal schaun ob du nen Terminal oder sowas bei deiner Distribution findest.
Gruß Steff


----------



## julianaue (28. Dezember 2004)

Ja in diesem Kommandofeld kann ichs eingeben. da kommt dann aber dass der befehl ungültig sei un das bei allen deiner befehle! Hab suse 8.2!

 Hilfe



 Julian


----------



## julianaue (28. Dezember 2004)

Sorry!
 Hab gemerkt, dass ich es als root eingeben muss. Logisch.
 Der Befehl "pcimodules" funktioniert nich und. bei "iwconfig" sagt er dass es  keine Wirelessverbindungen gibt.
 Ich habe jetzt mit zuchfahcne verschiedenen Möglichkeiten die Netzwerkkarte, die Verbindung und das DSl einzustellen. Doch jedesmal schlägt der Verbindungsaufbau fehl. Was muss ich denn alles wo eingeben
 Hilfe!

 Julian


----------



## steff aka sId (29. Dezember 2004)

wie man dsl einrichtet kann ich leider nicht sagen hab Linux bis jetzt nur über ein Netzwerk im Internet am laufen. Da ich eh einen Hardwarerouter habe werde ich das wohl auch nicht machen müssen. Denke aber das du beim Googeln da eine Lösung finden müsstest. 
An deiner Stelle würde ich wenn es schon Suse sein muss mal die neueste Version von Suse probieren da ist die Treiberunterstützung für Wirelesslan etc. wesentlich besser. Gruß Steff

P.s. Was gibt den ifconfig bei dir aus?


----------

